# This was done with a Shopbot



## RickWilliams86 (Nov 12, 2007)

This was done with my brothers Shopbot


----------



## RickWilliams86 (Nov 12, 2007)

*This is another Shopbot job*

The straight pcs were made on the Shopbot and the corners were cast then applied


----------

